# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  تلك شمس قد توهجت ولن يحجب ضوئها شعاع شمس ولا غمام

## مرهف

*زعيمنا وكبيرنا 
الحبيب عبدالعظيم حاج عمر
نظم حروفه متغنياً في سودان المريخ 
وشادياً بين اغصانه
علا صوته بين الزحام منادياً لمؤازرة الزعيم
قبل الجميع يصحو متوشحاً بزيه الأحمر 
الي الاستاد وصوته يشق صمت السكون
منادياً ومناجياً
..
عن الوالي ما زال يشعر بذنب الرحيل
لك اخي عبدالعظيم اكتب
..
الوالي شمس سطعت بلا زحام ولا زخام
سطعت وكان الجو بارداً فدفئي بعد سطوعها
وازدادت توهجاً في كل صباح
شمس لم تسطيع شمس اخري ان تحجب ضوئها 
بل لم تزاحمها شمس اخري وكل الشموس
قد توارت احتراماً وخجلاً 
..
هي مذنبات بل قل بقايا نجوم ميته
ظهرت لتزاحم فكان مصيرها الاحتراق
والانتثار ثم الاندثار
وظلت شمس والينا وهجاً يشع في كل الاوقات 
بملماتها وخطبها واتراحها وافراحها
..
كنا ندرك بان هذه الشمس سيكون مصيرها الرحيل
ولكننا لم نشك ابداً في ان ضوئها سيخبو
..
مثل شمس الحياة هو 
يبدأ شروقه بالمشرق مروراً بكل خطوط الأرض 
حتي ينتهي بمغربها 
ويبدأ في الصباح بالشروق من جديد
..
شمس علت في محياها فكانت مثل الثريا بل قل 
في قامة شاخور جمالاً 
ومن حسن سيده فرح بهاءً
وبسطوة ابوالعائلة شكيمةً
..
كل ما رأيت جمال وكأن بالخالق قد مزج ارواح 
هؤلاء في روح جمال
وهؤلاء الذين اعنيهم 
شموس اخري ليس اقل قامة من شمسنا
,,
منهم 
الشاعر الكبير الزبير عوض الكريم
الذي قال في اوج لحظات ابتهاجه
...
يا بت فرح 

الليلة لو شفتي الإسم 

كيف أضحى مصدر للفرح 

كيف أضحى للعشاق حبيب 

يحلو الغزل فيه ويصح 

أصبح شعار في كل دار 

وفوق للسحاب مختال سرح 

آه من صفارو العسجدي 

ماخد البريق من قوس قزح 

آه من كؤوسو المنزلة 

مين غيرو يقدر ينزلا 

ويهدي البلاد أجمل فرح 

...... 

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم 

كيف أضحى للإبداع شرف 

الماوجد في الدار مكان 

ندمان وللدمعات زرف 

الكابلي يشدو بعد سرور 

وفتح الله يخطو خطى كرف 

وساقية حمد لسع تدور 

ماغاب غناهو ولا وقف 

والروعة في ود الأمين 

لو كان ترنم أو عزف 

ما ديل مثال 

إيجاز مصغر مقتضب 

أصلو المحال كل المحال 

حصر الرموز 

يا سيده في الفن والأدب 

في الإذاعة والصحافة في 

المسارح والرتب 

الساحة تذخر بالكوادر 

بالنوابغ والنخب 

....... 

يا سيده لو شفتيهو كيف 

فارق بلادنا وانتشر 

في كينيا معروف والخليج 

في آسيا والصين والمجر 

تاريخ مطرز بالفخار 

من عهد قرعم لي صخر 

تاريخ مطرز بالذهب 

من شرفي لي برعي وطلب 

وكمال وجقدول والعجب 

أيامنا من بعدك بقت 

يا سيده في بهجة وطرب 

.......... 

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم 

كيف أضحي معشوق الألوف 

زغرودة في ثغر الحسان 

ورسوم تزين أحلى 

الكفوف 

صفقة وأغاني ونقرشه 

الحان وإيقاعات دفوف 

تشجي المسامع والبدن 

يا سيده مريخك دوام 

بالصفوة محروس 

محتضن 

بالكلمة والحرف 

الأنيق 

أرقى الوصف بيهو 

اقترن 

مين يعلو في دنيا الأدب 

قامة التجاني وحاج 

حسن 

ود بانقا والمك علي 

والمبدعات أخوات مزن 

...... 

يا سيده يكفيكي افتخار 

ما شفنا أحلى من 

النجوم 

في الكون شعار 

منظر يريح كل العيون 

بهجة ومسرة وانبهار 

والحكمة عند 

الإنتصار 

الدنيا ترقص وتنتشي 

والظلمة تتبدل نهار 

ما أحلى ساعة 

الإنتصار 

لما البلد تهدأ وتروق 

ويهتف الجمع الخلوق 

مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق

للحديث بقيه
...

*

----------


## جواندي

*التحية والتجلا لزعيمنا عبدالعظيم حاج عمر


وللمرهف مرهف وللوالي الوالي


ذكرتني روائع الدكتور طارق محجوب في ابياته
المريخ أســـــد صفتو الثبــــــات والمنــــــعة
مــــــن أكل الضراع تحلالـــو قدلة وكرعــــة
وما بعرف الهروب و الإنكســــاروالرجعـــة
و ما برجاها من إيد غيرو فرحـــة وشبعــــة
أصلها من صفـــــات شبه الكلاب والضبعـــة


ده ياهو ده المريخ
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم الغالي مرهف علي هذه السطور الرائعة كروعة الزعيم 

المريخ أســـــد صفتو الثبــــــات والمنــــــعة
مــــــن أكل الضراع تحلالـــو قدلة وكرعــــة
وما بعرف الهروب و الإنكســــاروالرجعـــة
و ما برجاها من إيد غيرو فرحـــة وشبعــــة
أصلها من صفـــــات شبه الكلاب والضبعـــة 
 عجبتنننننننننننننننننني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله يا مرهف ماخليت لينا حاجة نكتبها
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*وشاعرنا  قد اتي بذكر العشرات من الصفوه
في هذه القصيده الخالده
وهؤلاء هم ما اعنيهم بامتزاجهم في روح والينا
وايضا اعني
رموزا خلدت اسماؤها في اذهان الصفوة
لن ننساهم ما دمنا احياء
وعلي زكراهم ستحيا اجيال
الرمز الخالد شاخور
انظر ماذا قال شاعرنا الكبير في قصيدته
قال
آه من صفارو العسجدي

ماخد البريق من قوس قزح
وانظر لهذه القصه التي تحكي عظمة رمزنا الخالد
شاخور
قصة مرضه
 وهي تحكي عن إصابته بمرض اليرقان المعروف باللون الأصفر مع مصاحبة الحمى للشخص المصاب بها وتصادف أن زاره عدد من الأقطاب منهم
 حاج حسن عثمان ومزمل مهدي فقال لهم وهم دخول عليه بالغرفة :
 سبحان الله حتى مرضنا أصفر بإشارة لشعار المريخ.
سبحان الله حب للمريخ حتي وقت المحن
..
وهنالك الامبراطور الشامخ ابو العائله
الذي دائماً تحركني مقولته
(هكذا فلتكن المعارضة وهكذا يكن الاختلاف منصبا في مصلحة المريخ واعلاء شأنه).
عندما استنجد بالمعارضه للمساهمه في تسجيل احد اللاعبين
ولبت له تلك المعارضه النداء
(فلننظر اولا كيف كانت المعارضه مساهمةً في البناء
وليس كما هي الان هدامه وتحركها الرغبات والنزوات)

عندما ذكرت لك بانني كل ما رأيت الوالي وكأن كل ارواح ما تم
ذكرهم في قصيدة شاعرنا الزبير
وما جئت بسيرتهم ايضا
قد مزجت في روح الوالي
لان كل ما حلم به هؤلاء
قد حققه الوالي لهم ولنا دون كلل ولا ملل
ولا من ولا أذي
..
لو دخلنا في مجال زكر تلك الارواح
لما انتهينا من حصرها
ورحم الله الفقيد مهدي الفكي وكل الراحلين
..
مر علي المريخ اباطرة وزعماء ورموز
ومثلهم كان الوالي ان لم يفوقهم حسناً
وكلهم رحلوا وترجلوا
وفي كل صباح يزداد المريخ عظمة فوق عظمته
وغداً سيكون بيننا واليا جديدا وشاخور اخر ومهدي وابو العائله
..
وسيبقي المريخ ما بقيت الحياة
ولن ننسي فتره من ازهي فترات المريخ وانضرها في حاضره
كان عنوانها
جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي
او الشمس التي لا تعرف الغروب
تحياتي
...


*

----------


## مرهف

*شكراً لكم احبتي وانتم تمرون علي هذه المساحه
لتزدان بالق حروفكم 
التي لا استطيع مجاراتها لهيبتها وجمالها وصدق حروفها
...

*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الغالي مرهف 
من جديد عودة قويه مع الإبداع
آسف على تسجيل الحضور فقط .. 
سيكون لي عودة بحجم الموضوع و روعته بإذن الله تعالى ..  والتحية عبرك لكبيرنا وزعيمنا عبد العظيم حاج عمر
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*
ها أنــا أعـود مُجدداً .. حاملاً قلمي بعد إستراحه
طلبتها , لإستيعاب روعه طـرح قلما نراه في منتدياتنا .. 
بين الأسطر ما بينها .. جماليات و إبداعات في مجال
رسم الكلمة و رسم الحرف .. إنها دوماً إبداعات
لا نراها إلا بحضور المُبدعين أمثالك أخي مرهف .
قرأت فوجدت اجمل القواميس واعذب الكلمات التي تتغنى بمريخ  الحب والجمال 
قرأت مفردات وكل مفردة هي قصيدة كاملة .
الحروف والكلمات تتناغم وتتسلل إلى قلوبنا حتى ارتوينا من الظمأ
جميل هذا الألق الحرفي الذي عشناه مع سمو كلماتك والذي نستشعر
في ثناياه انفاسك العاشقة لمريخنا الحبيب وكل من له علاقة بهذا العشق المقدس .
لاعدمناكِ اخاً وكاتباً رائعاً متميزاً 
الغالي مرهف لقد اجدت التلاعب بالكلمات كما شئت وطوعتها كما اردت
شكرا لك من القلب على هذا الابداع  الرفيع رفع الله مقامكِ .
كمـا هي دوما حروفك.تاخذنا هناك بالبعيد 
الى حيث يعبق الجمال هناك .الى موطن الذوق والاحساس
لامست هنا حروف تنبض بالحب و بوح من نوع خاص .
كاحتفالات النجوم كانت كلماتك تـتراقص بكل أناقه فوق سطور الإبداع 
لتسجل لنا أروع العبارات بأصدق المشاعر وانقاها . تجدني معك في كل حرف كتبته عن والي الجمال فالرجل يستحق منا أكثر من ذلك . دمت أنيق الحرف دائماً .
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا سيده يكفيكي افتخار 

ما شفنا أحلى من 

النجوم 

في الكون شعار 

منظر يريح كل العيون 

بهجة ومسرة وانبهار 

والحكمة عند 

الإنتصار 

الدنيا ترقص وتنتشي 

والظلمة تتبدل نهار 

ما أحلى ساعة 

الإنتصار 
ده احلي مقطع اتقال في القصيده والله نتوق لساعات الانتصار شكرا مرهف علي روعه كلماتك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*والظلمة تتبدل نهار 

ما أحلى ساعة 

الإنتصار 

لما البلد تهدأ وتروق 

ويهتف الجمع الخلوق 

مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق[/size][/font]

[/color]للحديث بقيه
...
[/center][/QUOTE]
اخى الحبيب الى قلبى مرهف..عاندتنى الاحرف عندما رأت بام عينيها كيف طوعت الكلمات .. فى الحلق غصه.. ولكن نأمل فى ان تكون ايامنا المقبله احلى واشكرك على مشاعرك التى فاضت فخففت مابنا من الم .. وسنتجاوز المحن مهما كثرت .. لاننا حملنا الراية من ايدى طاهره مخلصه ونعاهدهم على تسليمها للابناء والزعيم شامخ كالطود بخارطة القارة والعالم اجمع ولن نلتفت لكل متقاعس او محبط منا قبل اعداءنا..دمت وتسلم اناملك
*

----------


## Deimos

*والله يامرهف قمة الروعة والجمال ...

كلمات ليست كالكلمات ...

لك التحية وللغالي عبد العظيم ولكل من سطرت أسمائهم من رموز وشموس في عالم المريخ ...
*

----------

